# General > PC & Console Gaming >  gaming steering wheel

## hungryhill aliens

looking for a steering wheel for ps3 ....Thanks

----------


## alistair harper

there is one for sale in charity shop next to homeaid thurso

----------


## badboy

looking for £25



> looking for a steering wheel for ps3 ....Thanks

----------

